# Need Help/Samsram Wants To Know....



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Guys,
Sam wants to know if he can retain his old electric lift, the one that mounts underneath, and also mount the latest one(similar to this photo)? I couldn't answer the question because I'm not familiar with all the linkage on the old one. He wants to be able to use the old one to lift the deck and front blade, but also wants an independent rear electric lift(at the same time).











src="http://img53.photobucket.com/albums/v162/WillieNunez/Electric_Actuator_Test_001.jpg">


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

And now, I need to know how to insert a photo. As you can see, I tried both ways that I know, and don't get a picture....??


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I'll give it a shot, Willie:

<img src=http://img53.photobucket.com/albums/v162/WillieNunez/Electric_Actuator_Test_001.jpg>


Here is how it should be, with the < > dropped off the beginning and end so It does not post a second picture:

img src=http://img53.photobucket.com/albums/v162/WillieNunez/Electric_Actuator_Test_001.jpg


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Nice setup, BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

oH MY!!! That is a nice looking setup!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I have the old style mounted under the tractor. As long as the new system doesn't connect to the mower deck lift which I believe it doesn't there should not be any interference problems. It looks like the new style is self contained on the drawbar. None of the old style mounts are anywhere near this location.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's where the old style mounts. The bracket is the rear most part of the set up.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

I could see in all the photos that the actuator itself, mounted underneath, can reamin in place. The question is, how does the ram force, which is rearward, becomes a forward force that can then work to lift the deck? Doesn't all this pushrod and crank arrangement stick out beyond the stock drawbar plate? Wouldn't all of this interfere with the add-on plate of the new sleeve hitch?
That's what Sam wants to know. Thanks


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

The ram of the actuator pushes forward towards the front of the tractor. Nothing else goes towards the rear. The forward end of the actuator connects to the cross arm of the deck lift that goes from the right side of the tractor where the deck lift arm was ( it's removed after installing the lift) to the left side.

If sam already has the old style installed he should be able to see there is nothing sticking out the back at the drawbar to interfere in any way.

If it helps I could take some pics of the rear and scan some of the install manual so everyone can how it works.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's the drawbar, the part shown attached to it is part of the sleeve that doesn't need to be removed. The short arm to the left connects to a long flat bar that goes forward under the seat and connects to the main lift (deck) under that square plastic cap on the side of the frame near the left foot rest. The longer bar at the right connects to the turnbuckle that connects to the horseshoe shaped sleeve hitch. Since you are not using this style sleeve hitch or that long connecting arm, it would not be connected to the main lift in any way.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's the drawing from the manual;


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*ACTRATOR FOR GT 5000*

I might of got everyone going the wrong way. What I want to know is if I got another ACTUATOR could I mount it on the rear somehow ( like Willies set up) to use all rear attachments thats all? I would not be useing the flat rod that comes to the back along the spring. I would only need the spring to help with the MD---DB--SB. I would run another switch. The way the set up is now ( the old type ) can work the front or rear. I have done alot of mods in the pass to get things to work and am pretty sure I can on this also. But would like to know if anyone has tried or have any other good ideas? I would have to mount it in the center ( like Willies ) only to work the rear stuff. Thanks for all the input.
SAM SAMSRAM


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sam
What am I missing? I thought I explained how nothing from the older style setup protrudes or interferes in any way with any setup similar to the one Willie posted. The reason for my explanation as to how the old style works with the flat bar running forward under the seat was to help Willie get a clearer picture in his mind of where and how the older style actuator ran in and out.
When you say you would only need the spring to help with the MD(mower deck?) DB(dozer blade?) and SB(snowblower?) the spring on mine came with the tractor I think on your's it came with the sleeve hitch? But that should not make a difference. Are you aware that the snowblower has it's own seperate lift, independent of the main lift?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

OK Sam I got your PM, I think we're on the same page now


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

There's nothing like a happy ending. Hopefully, all questions have been answered to everyone's satisfaction.

Thanks to MowHoward and sixchows(the diagram explained it all)


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks again everyone...good sharing of info, ideas and ways to get things done! 

:thumbsup:


----------

